# Festive Wishes



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Just wanted to wish all of the people here,"Happy Holidays" - whichever your particular celebrations happen to be. If you go to a party and have several drinks, I hope you don't feel like this







in the morning.Hopefully you'll be







at what Santa has left you under the *and* if the weather allows, I hope you'll be building several of these!


----------

